# Trimming Vallisneria?



## theaznguy808 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a lot of straight vallis in my aquarium that has trailed over the water surface, but has gotten to the point where they begin to curve down (because they are so long + hitting front glass pane) and they block out too much light that my hairgrass/chain sword needs.

I've read several other threads (not just on APC), but I haven't really gotten a clear answer.

So far, I've heard that if you cut (anywhere on the leaf) with *SHARP* scissors, it will not leave a brown mark...

One question I had is *does that cut leaf continue to grow?*

I also wanted to know how to make the vallis bushier....or at least more of a solid wall. I was wondering if you could move the runners back towards the main plant so that they grow near the original plant....

I have also heard that trimming the runners makes the plant send out more leaves.

Other than those two questions [(1) and how to make bushier], I was wondering how you trim your vallis, and when. I used to trim the leaves down at the base, but I noticed that it got a lot less "dense" looking.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

i trimmed my vals by cutting the leaves half way and new ones grow from the bottom. the basic rule of thumb when trimming is when you trim it promotes new growth. this happens because, once you remove leaves it grow more leaves in replacement to absorb light. this doesnt apply to all plants but a very large variety. vals are included in the variety.

when they send runners, cut them so they are independent. i replant them next to the mother plant to make it bushy.

as for your question on the leaf regrowing. vals dont have regenerative tissue so it doesnt regrow from where you cut them. it shoots new leaves from the bottom so it can absorb more light since you cut some portions off.

hope that helps. btw is that a pokemon?


----------



## theaznguy808 (Dec 9, 2010)

m3177o said:


> i trimmed my vals by cutting the leaves half way and new ones grow from the bottom. the basic rule of thumb when trimming is when you trim it promotes new growth. this happens because, once you remove leaves it grow more leaves in replacement to absorb light. this doesnt apply to all plants but a very large variety. vals are included in the variety.
> 
> when they send runners, cut them so they are independent. i replant them next to the mother plant to make it bushy.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That was really helpful; and yes, that's venasaur (a pokemon) xD.


----------

